# suche einfache Zeitfunktionen im Codesys



## tim tailer (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige etwas hilfe bei der programmierung meiner Haussteuerung.
Zunächst möchte ich einmal berichten, dass ich ein kompletter Anfänger  bin und von SPS programmierung nicht viel verstehe, dennoch habe ich ein  gebrauchtes Wago Starterkit bei mir eingebaut und einfache Funktionen  im FUP erstellt.
Über meine Wago steuere ich Licht und Rolläden an. 
Gerne würde ich z.B. die Rolladen zeitgesteuert herunter fahren lassen, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht so recht wie.
Des öfteren habe ich hier schon von OSCAT Bibiotheken gelesen wo es scheinbar irgendwelche zeitfunktionen gibt?!
Allerdings wäre da wohl erstmal ein update für meine Software von nöten da ich noch Version V2.3 habe.
Das Starterkit habe ich allerdings vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal gebraucht bei ebay gekauft.
Besteht die Möglichkeit ein Update von Wago zu bekommen?

mfg


----------



## GLT (20 Februar 2016)

tim tailer schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich z.B. die Rolladen zeitgesteuert herunter fahren lassen, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht so recht wie.


Zeitschaltuhr - diese gibt es einsatzfertig bei Wago als Bibliothek zum downloaden incl. Anwendungshinweis.
Gilt auch für andere Funktionen z.B. fix u. fertig für Heizung/Lüftung

Man kann natürlich auch die Oscat-Libaries einsetzen, wenn man das möchte.




tim tailer schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre da wohl erstmal ein update für meine Software von nöten da ich noch Version V2.3 habe.
> Das Starterkit habe ich allerdings vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal gebraucht bei ebay gekauft.
> Besteht die Möglichkeit ein Update von Wago zu bekommen?


Die Hauptversion 2.3 ist nach wie vor gültig.
Wago liefert auf Anfrage entsprechende Update (incl. Target), wenn man "gültiger" Verwender ist, d.h. entweder die SW bei Wago als Kunde erworben hat u. somit eh registriert ist, oder einen gültigen Erwerbsnachweis vorlegen kann.


----------



## tim tailer (24 Februar 2016)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ich war jetzt allerdings nicht so schnell.
Auf das Codesys Update bin ich nur gekommen, weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die Oscat-Libaries nur für eine neue Version kompatibel wären. Aber wenn die Hauptversion 2.3 noch gültig ist, könnte ich mir das Update ja sparen.
Auch wäre mir die Wago Bibliothek genauso recht, falls die kostenlos zu Verfügung steht.
Ich vermute mal du meinst damit die Libraries_BA?
Irgendwie habe ich davon aber nur die Beschreibung gefunden, oder muss man sich dafür bei Wago anmelden?
Ein entsprechenden Link würde mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## SPS_A (25 Februar 2016)

Hallo,kannst einfach bei der Download-Suche auf der WAGO-Seite nach "building lib" suchen bzw. auf deutsch heißt die Bibliothek "Gebauede_allgemein":

http://www.wago.de/service/download...-de&lang=de#appnotedetails2016101760758054379

Gruß


----------



## tim tailer (25 Februar 2016)

hallo, danke für den Link, aber scheinbar war ich gar nicht auf der falschen Seite,
 vielmehr habe ich ein Problem beim öffnen des Downloads, ich kann nur die PDF Beschreibung öffnen aber nicht die LIB Datei.
Oder stelle ich mich mal wieder zu blöd an? Wie bekomme ich denn die Bibliothek ins Codesys?

Schonmal besten Dank für eure Bemühungen

Gruß


----------



## SPS_A (25 Februar 2016)

Hallo, die LIB-Datei kannst du nicht so öffnen, sondern musst diese in dein Projekt einbinden (Ressourcen -> Bibliotheksverwalter, Rechtsklick in das mittlere Fenster -> weitere Bibliothek). Meinst du das?

edit: Beispielvideo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIuExXWLwc


----------



## tim tailer (25 Februar 2016)

Ja genau, jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen  vielen Dank
Da wäre ich so nicht drauf gekommen
Werde die Tage mal welche von den "neuen" Bausteinen testen, falls doch noch Probleme auftreten melde ich mich nochmal

Gruß


----------



## tim tailer (10 April 2016)

hallo, jetzt ist schon wieder so viel Zeit vegangen und ich bin so recht noch nicht zu der Programmierung gekommen,
zwar habe ich jetzt den FbScheduleWeekly und den SysRtcGetTime eingefügt aber irgednwas grundlegendens mache ich bei der Beschaltung noch falsch.
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand anhand eines Screenshots oder wie auch immer die Beschaltung näher erklären?
Gruß


----------



## egro (10 April 2016)

Hast du dir die "Anwendungshinweise" durchgelesen?

Dort ist jeder Baustein mit Beispiel erklärt...

Bei den Schedule-Bausteinen scheitern die meisten, weil sie die Visu nicht benutzen. Dort kannst du deine Schaltzeiten einstellen.
Gibt sicher auch kompliziertere Lösungen, aber mit der Visu ist's am einfachsten...


----------



## tim tailer (10 April 2016)

Ja die habe ich gelesen und auch nach besten Gewissen angewendet, die Visu habe ich auch verwendet, allerdings erscheinen im meiner visu nur hieroglyphen und ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich vermute das ich rigendwas beim Auslesen der Systemzeit falsch mache...oder gleich mehrere Fehler mache.


----------



## egro (11 April 2016)

Das sind keine "Hieroglyphen"... Sobald du online gehst, steht da die Zahl drin. Das sind so was wie Platzhalter...

Die Systemzeit wird aber benötigt und funktioniert nur mit der Hardware. In der Simulation funktioniert das ganze nicht.

PS: Ich sehe gerade, dass deine Eingangsvariable noch den falschen Typ hat (Date klappt nicht!).

in der Variablen-Deklaration, wo im Moment DATE steht, musst du auf die drei Punkte klicken und dann links bei "Definierte Typen" (oder so...) , in der Schedule-Lib den richtigen Typ auswählen.


----------



## tim tailer (15 April 2016)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich habe es nach einigen Fehlversuchen heute tatsächlich hinbekommen
Leider ist meine Systemzeit allerdings gute 75 Minuten hinterher.
Was gibt es denn für einfache Möglichkeiten um die Uhrzeit zu stellen?
Ich habe was von Uhrzeit stellen über NTP Server gelesen, klingt für mich allerdings etwas kompliziert...


----------



## egro (15 April 2016)

Aber das ist es überhaupt nicht...

Einfach via IP auf die Steuerung zugreifen (Website der Steuerung). Danach links auf Clock klicken.
Danach kannst du die IP-Adresse eines Time-Servers eingeben und fertig.


----------



## tim tailer (15 April 2016)

Oh, ja das klingt wirklich zu einfach
Aber so wie immer, der Teufel steckt im Detail, ich kenne den Benutzernamen und das Kennwort nicht...
Wie kann ich das denn umgehen?


----------



## egro (15 April 2016)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich dir das wirklich sagen soll...

Das sind alles Angaben (inkl. Time-Server) die man problemlos in den Unterlagen oder mit Onkel Google findet.

Da ich ein netter Kerl bin und manchmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen auch nicht sehe:

Benutzername: admin
Passwort: wago


----------

